

The Internet is about to get a lot safer - ojbyrne
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/01/19/the-internet-is-about-to-get-a-lot-safer/

======
andrewcooke
how will this work? will i need to pay a certificate supplier to secure my own
address? how much will that be? and how do i configure my local dns
server/cache so that this information is propagated?

------
dbz
So besides twitter being redirected to google (for example), how will this
really affect the browsers of the internet? I assume by safer- the article
meant for users.

~~~
pyre
DNS hijacking can mean things like redirecting Google to your own servers and
then catching people's Gmail logins. Some popular website (e.g. Facebook)
could have their DNS redirected to a website that exploits a user's browser.
So you go to facebook.com and you end up with malware or a virus.

------
tybris
Don't hold your breath, the Internet has been "about to get a lot safer" for
over a decade.

~~~
bliving
Yes, there's a lot of inertia in infrastructure. And the Internet's
infrastructure isn't as centralized as, say, the power infrastructure. There's
a lot of links in the DNS chain that will have to be replaced. And I shudder
to think about all the links that won't be replaced until they die.

